# gestone in the thigh



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

hi there
just want some reassurance as i am going to have to administer gestone in my thigh again when my hubby is away this week. i did my first thigh jab last night. followed the clinic instructions which included a picture of where to put the gestone in the thigh. so, i did this according to the picture and it went in fine all liquid in etc. but it feels like i have pulled muscles in that leg - immediately last night it was painful moving my foot toward my bum ie moving my leg through the knee joint (sorry for my lack of better wording!!). not hurting any more this morning but it has been painful enough for me not to want to do this again! the injection site fine no pain or bruising. my thigh is fairly skinny so guess for me it went quite deep. 
just want to know if this is something that happens? thanks fran x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Fran,

Pain from intramuscular injections is common; in fact it hurts a lot (I couldn't even manage subcut buserelin in my thigh as it was so sore   ) ! You really need a big muscle mass for IM injections which is why the upper outside of the bum or the thigh are good places to inject. I guess if you have relatively skinny thighs then the muscle might not be as big and it would hurt more 

Not sure why the moving the foot would hurt though? Unless the injection had irritated a nerve or caused the muscle to tighten and affect the knee joint movement? Sounds like it was only temporary though if all was fine this morning.

Sorry can't help anymore and sending you lots of     for tonight. Make sure to alternate thighs and rotate injection site as much as possible. If it's still too painful then pseak to clinic for advice on what else to do/try.

All the best
Maz x


----------

